# Anyone get a BFP without implantation bleeding?



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Title says it all really! It's something I worry about and I don't want to be on constant knicker watch during the 2ww!


----------



## nic32 (Oct 25, 2011)

Yep I did


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Yep, this time and it was twins at the first scan. X


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

ha ha honestly im not following you around stacey


Yes i also did, i think the majority of pregnancies don't have implantation bleeding. xx


----------



## tilly1980 (Jan 22, 2013)

yep I did, just remember everyone gets different symptoms so not everyone gets implantation bleeding.  Good luck for your OTD


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

title caught my eye, I'm nearing the end of my 2ww, and haven't had any spotting - thank God - so I'm glad it's not necessary!


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yes, I did


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, you're the best!


----------



## jess 0x0 (Jun 8, 2011)

Yep  

xxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

ididn't have any either. Though on my BFP i bled very slightly after e/c which didn't happen on my BFN cycle. But since that was before e/t it obviously wasn't implantation, though i don't know if it helped it occur.


----------



## Claireybells (Nov 6, 2012)

I've just got my BFP and didn't have any implantation bleeding. 

All the best

Claire xx


----------



## flygirl001 (Mar 26, 2011)

Yes I didn't have any, I'm 19 weeks now  good luck xx


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

I've blown you all some bubbles for luck and thanks for replying! X


----------



## kellyjayne (Jan 27, 2008)

No implantation bleed for me either...although was on constant knicker watch!!
Had lots of AF type pains though...really messes with the mind!!

Wishing u lots of    for OTD 

xxx


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had a bit of bleeding and AF pains, trying not to let it send me mental.


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello, your post has just put my mind at rest a bit....ihave really bad AF pains but but no bleeding. Im only day 2 of 5 day blastocyst transfer. These pains are just like period pains and my mood goes from really bad to laughing the next minute!?
My OTD is 29th, wishing you lots of luck for yours, Im so glad i saw your post x


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

Good luck Laura.  I've had AF type pains since et.  I pave had a fair bit of spotting.  Don't or get the progesterone vacancies give you AF type cramps.  All in all I'd say it was good!  Could be your uterus preparing itself!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey KatieLou, I tested early because I had horrendous cramping, got a bfn 2 days before otd.... I prayed for an implantation bleed, but it never came....but the day before my otd, my hpt result changed to a positive and our beautiful princess has recently celebrated her 3rd birthday.

It's a lot less common NOT having a bleed in the early stages of pregnancy..... best of luck to all you ladies.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello, well  my OTD isnt until 29th - Friday, but it got the better of me last night and we tested and it was a BFN! Im gutted - i think i sort of knew it was going to be. I tested 4 days before OTD- what does anyone reckon? My husband says it may well all change by Fri, but you know when you  just know?! I know its our first time but it just feels so bad. I know lots of you know that feeling too......x


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

That's a very early test, way too early to be accurate I think. Hang in there, I know it's hard but early testing is never good xx


----------



## Sunnypal (Feb 25, 2009)

Lauralou- too early maybe. With my 1st BFP I tested negative right up to OTD and it was a faint line on OTD. There's still time    


Good Luck Hun xx


KateLou- congrats! Can see from your signature that you got your BFP    xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

I tested too early and got a negative result - maybe my pregnancy level was too weak to be picked up on the pregnancy test...but mine changed - you're much more likely to get a false negative than a false positive, if that makes sense.

Hang on in there.
Sheila


----------



## lauralou22 (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you everyone, I'm feeling a little more reasured. Fingers crossed that my Hcg levels, if any, increase by Friday - I dont think we will test again until then as it is just too painful. I wouldnt recommend testing before OTD ever again!! It is too much of a mind muddle.....good luck everyone and well dine for the recent BFP's - so many of you!!! 

xLaura


----------



## Itsmekatielou (Dec 20, 2012)

*laura* there were quite a few people on another thread I'm on that tested negative until OTD, so there's still time xx. I wouldn't recommend testing early either. Even though I got a BFP, I was then panicking that it would disappear by OTD, so the stress was ridiculous!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello Laura

Just to say, 

I didnt get my BFP until the day after OTD, it tested from day 9 - day 14 all BFN, gave up then had a blood test (clinic protocol before booking follow up) that gave me a BFP reading and following day was BFP on HPT 

Dont give up yet hun

Donna


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

Yes I got BFP not had any blood since last period before I started ICSI x


----------

